# افضل شركه للتدريب في مصر –لجميع انحاء العالم



## badergamal (13 أغسطس 2009)

مساحة إعلانية​

 

*Dear all*
*Good morning*
*.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,**I need to give this advice*
*The best training center i have a great experience that they have a very large stuff with highest educational degree and they have good facilities at learning and entertainment after the course finish *
*So I prefer for all of you to visit the website and if you have any *
*comment you can call me *
*http://www.datco-egypt.com/*
*Name Eng.Badr El masrey *
*e-Mail [email protected]*
*mobile +20162222690*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2009)

thnx eng badr, i will enter the site now...


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

really thanks eng.Badr, they are very helpful people and i will search for the updated program


----------

